# The worst beer you've had



## RobinCoppell

Other than bud light or malt liquor of course. For me it was old speckeled hen. That stuff was horrible, tasted like creamy (and I mean creamy) water. No hint of hops or malt.


----------



## Darrell

I think it was called Old Rasputin Ale or something. That stuff was horrid. u


----------



## pistol

RobinCoppell said:


> Other than bud light or malt liquor of course. For me it was old speckeled hen. That stuff was horrible, tasted like creamy (and I mean creamy) water. No hint of hops or malt.


I almost hurled when I drank my roommate's dip spit that was disguised as a bottle of Coors Light. As far as real beer, the worst is probably Lonestar. Sorry Texas, but that shit is nasty!


----------



## M1903A1

Worst low-end beer = Busch. u u u Tasted like Bud that failed quality control. I don't wanna KNOW what disease that horse had! 

Worst upper-end beer = Dortmunder DAB. So hoppy it was bitingly bitter, like pincers on my tongue.


----------



## Kaisersozei

What? I don't understand the question.





:al


----------



## 4thtry

Darrell said:


> I think it was called Old Rasputin Ale or something. That stuff was horrid. u


I'd have to agree with you on this one. 
SOOOOOO GROSS


----------



## hova45

Budwieser, Heineken, Corona, fosters, hmmm I think theres a few more. I am huge micro brew man and love the belgium beers, and trappist ale.


----------



## hova45

4thtry said:


> I'd have to agree with you on this one.
> SOOOOOO GROSS


:tpd:


----------



## Kidrock387

Fosters uuu


----------



## RobinCoppell

hova45 said:


> Budwieser, Heineken, Corona, fosters, hmmm I think theres a few more. I am huge micro brew man and love the belgium beers, and trappist ale.


Heck yea, I HATE light lagers. Damn piss yellow beer


----------



## dayplanner

Darrell said:


> I think it was called Old Rasputin Ale or something. That stuff was horrid. u


I hope that wasn't _Old Rasputin Imperial Stout_ by North Coast Brewing -- one of the best Imperial Stouts on the market, IMO.

Worst beer experience for me? Carling Black Label...we used to buy cases of long necks in college because it was ridiculously cheap. I swear the stuff was actually chewy. You know that big cup you used to pour all the half finished beers into at the end of the night when you hosted a party? Well...that's what a fresh Black Label long neck tasted like.

Ahhh...the good old days...


----------



## duhman

Lucky lager. $2.99 a 12er back in the day...
The only thing we liked about it was the price. So we drank it. Lots of it.
It had little anagrams under the seal in the bottle top to figure out when you (and everybody else) were drunk.


----------



## Sanitariumite

whiteboard said:


> I hope that wasn't _Old Rasputin Imperial Stout_ by North Coast Brewing -- one of the best Imperial Stouts on the market, IMO.


:tpd:

Old Rasputin is awesome. Talk about a beer with some serious flavor.

The worst beer, however, would have to be any IPA. I have yet to try one that didn't taste overwhelmingly like flowers. I can't explain any further than that. All the IPAs that I've tried have tasted, at least to me, like flowers...


----------



## RobinCoppell

Sanitariumite said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Old Rasputin is awesome. Talk about a beer with some serious flavor.
> 
> The worst beer, however, would have to be any IPA. I have yet to try one that didn't taste overwhelmingly like flowers. I can't explain any further than that. All the IPAs that I've tried have tasted, at least to me, like flowers...


It's called hops. I'm a hophead though, IMO that's how beer is supposed to taste !!


----------



## Sanitariumite

RobinCoppell said:


> It's called hops. I'm a hophead though, IMO that's how beer is supposed to taste !!


I definitely prefer a malty taste to hops. I don't mind hops, but not to the extent of an IPA. That's too much, IMO. My favorite beer is still Guinness.


----------



## woobie

Trafalgar brewing company's Burnt oatmeal Stoat, had a nasty medicinal aftertaste. I've been working my way through the LCBO's non mainstream beers and this is the only one so far I haven't finished the bottle.



M1903A1 said:


> Worst upper-end beer = Dortmunder DAB. So hoppy it was bitingly bitter, like pincers on my tongue.


I actually like Dab lol.


----------



## Twill413

Mountain Creek. $1.99 a six pack now, and you get what you pay for. I love hops, Bell's Two Hearted is my current favorite PA.


----------



## icehog3

Milwaukee's Best...........trust me, it wasn't.


----------



## tobii3

duhman said:


> It had little anagrams under the seal in the bottle top to figure out when you (and everybody else) were drunk.


Oh man! That reminds me of Hassenpfeffer beer!! The bottle tops with the goofy anagrams!!

Man, you couldn't figure out most of them sober!!

I liked that beer.

Busch Ice is also a favorite of mine!!:ss

But worst would definitely be Soberana down in Panama - Tasted like straight formaldehyde - BARF!!


----------



## stevefrench

Samuel Adams Boston Lager u.A friend came over with a six-pack of this crap, It was horrible! We drank it anyway.:r


----------



## mustang1

Miller High Life, and Busch, 2 of the worst lower end beers I have been forced to endure to avoid being rude to some friends. 

Hoegaarden. Ugh.

Blue Moon. Last time I drank this stuff I got very sick. Now, If I even smell it I have to resist the urge to gag. 

:2


----------



## M1903A1

woobie said:


> I actually like Dab lol.


Well, to each their own, of course. Some of my friends say it goes down great with German food, which I wouldn't doubt....


----------



## borndead1

icehog3 said:


> Milwaukee's Best...........trust me, it wasn't.


Aw, *HELL* naw!! Talkin' smack about the Beast? Beast light in bottles is my favorite cheap beer!!! :al

Worst beer? Lately, it was some skunky, nasty shit called Stella-something.

Worst ever? Hmmm....probably Beck's or Bud Ice.


----------



## rumballs

stevefrench said:


> Samuel Adams Boston Lager u.A friend came over with a six-pack of this crap, It was horrible! We drank it anyway.:r


:tg
one of my favorite widely available beers!
you must have had fakes!
:r


----------



## stevefrench

mmblz said:


> :tg
> you must have had fakes!
> :r


I agree! There's no way it was real beer.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Michelob Ultra-lite.
Like, what's even the point of drinking this stuff?
And Foster's.


----------



## Tredegar

I remember having a few less than memorable beers. A friend of mine gave me a Olympia(?) Extra Lite beer. It tasted like yeast and that was it. I am not a fan of Bitburger Pils; too much hops. Also I despise Corona and Bud Light.

I am, however a fan of Miller High Life and Sam Adams (tap not bottle).


----------



## BigVito

Blatz


----------



## duhman

Anyone remember Bergie? :r
Bud Ice was pretty bad.


----------



## mikeyj23

I had a beer at one Beer Fest on Bourbon street in New Orleans in January - it was supposed to be this great stout, and it tasted like absolute PISS. I was an armpit hair's width away from vomiting.

Found out that they'd had their lines cleaned the day before and the company had neglected to rinse the lines out.
They told me I'd be lucky not to have the shits the rest of the day. I was lucky.


VOMIT.

uu


----------



## JPH

mmblz said:


> :tg
> one of my favorite widely available beers!
> you must have had fakes!
> :r





stevefrench said:


> I agree! There's no way it was real beer.


Yeah... weird... I Love Sam Adams...

FAKES for sure... prolly king cobra


----------



## BigVito

Sam Adams on tap at yourplace is way better then Sam Adams bottles.


----------



## skibumdc

Darrell said:


> I think it was called Old Rasputin Ale or something. That stuff was horrid. u


I know some people hate Stout's but Old Rasputin is Seriously the best beer I have ever tasted. :dr 
So smooth, amazing taste and good feel in the mouth.

Dogfish Head 90 minute IPA
Old Rasputin
Belhaven Scottish Ale
Young's Double Chocolate Stout
Fat Tire

These are some of my top 10 beers of all time.

Worst beer: Hands down: Rolling Rock. Even cold it's nice something I like, but I once had it above 40 degrees....EEEEEEK


----------



## macjoe53

Rolling Rock
Blatz
Lucky
Buckhorn
Gennesse
Falstaff
Busch (Actually the wash water from Bud barrels)
Pearl

Just a few bad ones.

And there are a number of "micro" brews that don't suit my taste.


----------



## EvanS

None of you remember the Generic Beer beer from the 70's?



I really can't see how this thread has any additional purpose


----------



## BigVito

EvanS said:


> None of you remember the Generic Beer beer from the 70's?
> 
> I really can't see how this thread has any additional purpose


being born in 1975 I have a hard time remembering those :r


----------



## EvanS

BigVito said:


> being born in 1975 I have a hard time remembering those :r


But I bet you wore platform shoes to kindergarten


----------



## BigVito

EvanS said:


> But I bet you wore platform shoes to kindergarten


nope regular shoes, but I listened to a group wearing them. :r


----------



## bmagin320

i am going way back to high school/college days, but there are three that stand out:
1) absolute worst (you connecticut guys should know this one) weidemans - it was $3.99 a CASE,and sold like hotcakes near some Ct. college i was too drunk to remember the name of.
2) firtsenburg - i worked in a deli, it never sold, i was under age, and my boss wanted it off the shelf, so guess what the only beer he would sell us was?
3) official harley davidson beer in daytona during bikeweek. it was 4 a.m., we were out of beer, really drunk.and it was STILL undrinkable.


----------



## aliefj96

I really love beer. I like some way more than others. The list is a lot longer for the ones I dislike.

Sam Adams Triple Bock.
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/35/111/

That was not what I was expecting when I paid $11 for the one bottle. Tasted nothing like any beer or beer related product I have ever had.

In second is Miller Lite. I don't think it tastes all _that_ bad, but if I have more than one I get acid reflux and have to put a bunch of pillows under my back to keep from sleeping flat.u

As for good beers lately it's all been about the Blue Moon. My local bar has a small selection to choose from and it's only $2 a bottle. That's a buck less than the Coca Cola I bought at the Air Show today.


----------



## ky toker

Tops, a nice shade of green.



hova45 said:


> and love the belgium beers, and trappist ale.


what about the Abby Ales.


----------



## RobinCoppell

aliefj96 said:


> I really love beer. I like some way more than others. The list is a lot longer for the ones I dislike.
> 
> Sam Adams Triple Bock.
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/35/111/
> 
> That was not what I was expecting when I paid $11 for the one bottle. Tasted nothing like any beer or beer related product I have ever had.
> 
> In second is Miller Lite. I don't think it tastes all _that_ bad, but if I have more than one I get acid reflux and have to put a bunch of pillows under my back to keep from sleeping flat.u
> 
> As for good beers lately it's all been about the Blue Moon. My local bar has a small selection to choose from and it's only $2 a bottle. That's a buck less than the Coca Cola I bought at the Air Show today.


But Miller Lite won some kind of award. It must be good..


----------



## Sanitariumite

Ok, I feel like an idiot for having missed/forgotten the all-time worst beer that I've ever tasted. Hands down, no contest.

Steel reserve... uuuuu...


----------



## Shaun Raney

4thtry said:


> I'd have to agree with you on this one.
> SOOOOOO GROSS


 Are you talking about Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout? It was pretty nasty.


----------



## Darrell

icehog3 said:


> Milwaukee's Best...........trust me, it wasn't.


I laughed. :r


----------



## BigVito

Shaun Raney said:


> Are you talking about Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout? It was pretty nasty.










is this the one you guys are talking about?


----------



## pnoon

Shaun Raney said:


> Are you talking about Rasputin Russian Imperial Stout? It was pretty nasty.


My guess is that Imperial Stouts are not to your liking. Most people I know who enjoy Imperial Stouts (myself included) find Old Rasuptin to be quite good.


----------



## scoot

Sanitariumite said:


> Ok, I feel like an idiot for having missed/forgotten the all-time worst beer that I've ever tasted. Hands down, no contest.
> 
> Steel reserve... uuuuu...


Don't hate...me and 211 are tight.


----------



## atlacatl

I would have ot say the worst beer I've had are Camo and Steel reserve. Awful stuff.


----------



## newcigarz

pnoon said:


> My guess is that Imperial Stouts are not to your liking. Most people I know who enjoy Imperial Stouts (myself included) find Old Rasuptin to be quite good.


:tpd: I like that one.


----------



## pmwz

worst beer i have ever had: miller light, bud light (all kind of light beers and the beer that some clubs bars serve during all you can drink because it tastes old and beer mixed with water)
beer that i will never try: anykind of altbier


----------



## Narbs

RobinCoppell said:


> Other than bud light or malt liquor of course. For me it was old speckeled hen. That stuff was horrible, tasted like creamy (and I mean creamy) water. No hint of hops or malt.


Funny that you say that, I picked up a bottle of Old Speckled Hen last week just to give it a shot. Now its sitting in my fridge and it may have to stay there a while longer. :r


----------



## cf2112

Lite beer by Miller is by far the worst, imho. Micro Brew seem to be hit or miss, mostly miss. When I drink a beer or 6 it's 90% Bud 10% is some crap someone wants me to try.

But what do I know, I have the palate of a billy goat:ss


----------



## icehog3

cf2112 said:


> Lite beer by Miller is by far the worst, imho. Micro Brew seem to be hit or miss, mostly miss. When I drink a beer or 6 it's 90% Bud 10% is some crap someone wants me to try.
> 
> But what do I know, I have the palate of a billy goat:ss


I have the palate of a billy goat too....a billy goat who loves Guinness.  :r


----------



## jkorp

I can't remember the name, but I had it long ago when I was in Key West. It had some kind of peppers in the bottle. Blehhh, just plain nasty.


----------



## icehog3

jkorp said:


> I can't remember the name, but I had it long ago when I was in Key West. It had some kind of peppers in the bottle. Blehhh, just plain nasty.


Chili Beer?


----------



## jkorp

icehog3 said:


> Chili Beer?


Yeah, I think they were Chilis, but don't know if that was the name. It was probably something like Diabolo lager. Just some gimick to entice a young man just turned 21 on a road trip with his buddies. This was about 13 years ago. What a time that was ....


----------



## muziq

OMG, am I the ONLY one who thinks Coors Light is the assiest beer on the planet? I won't even drink it when it's free...

Worst import/non-domestic for me was "33", which I had for the first time in Mali, in West Africa. Totally tasted of formaldehyde. Strong as hades, but still terrible. Not as bad as Coors Light though. I'd rather lick a cat's butt than drink that stuff...


----------



## Commander Quan

By far the worst beer I've ever had was a chili beer. Cave Creek Chili beer to be exact. By it's self it would be alike any other crappy american light lager but ad the addition of the Serrano chili pepper gives it an overwhelming pepper taste. I felt like i was drinking the water out of a jar of banana peppers. And I know know what it would feel like pissing with gonorrhea, it BURNS.


----------



## icehog3

jkorp said:


> Yeah, I think they were Chilis, but don't know if that was the name. It was probably something like Diabolo lager. Just some gimick to entice a young man just turned 21 on a road trip with his buddies. This was about 13 years ago. What a time that was ....


I drank some Chili beers when I lived in Louisville...actually 1 or 2 wasn't bad when paired with a pizza.


----------



## fizguy

Some kind of milk stout....amish milk stout? Something like that. Yuck. Good thing the liquor store let me take back the remaining five bottles.


----------



## Mindflux

Blackened Voodoo. Hands down. I've said it before and I'll say it again.


----------



## Eternal Rider

Hamm's Beer from the the land of Sky blue waters. It tasted like that was all they put in it.


----------



## kjpman

hahahahah, at the beginning of college, I would drink damn near anything minus coor light, coors, and keystone. terrible shite! Now i just brew my own or drink booze :w


...kjpman


----------



## aracos

Sam Adams Chocolate Bock is the best I've had... 
But that is a seasonal at best and once in a blue moon product that Sam Adams puts out. So... 
The best general production beer would have to be Celebrator, followed by Youngs Double Chocolate Stout...


----------



## icehog3

aracos said:


> Sam Adams Chocolate Bock is the best I've had...
> But that is a seasonal at best and once in a blue moon product that Sam Adams puts out. So...
> The best general production beer would have to be Celebrator, followed by Youngs Double Chocolate Stout...


But this thread is for the _worst _beer you've had...


----------



## Jbailey

Enough said
http://imageshack.us

All I had was one sip and thats all I needed


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Enough said
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> All I had was one sip and thats all I needed


I actually had this a couple times with pizza in Louisville, and it actually paired OK with pizza...can't see drinking it any other time though.


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Enough said
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> All I had was one sip and thats all I needed


what is that a pepper?


----------



## jkorp

icehog3 said:


> I actually had this a couple times with pizza in Louisville, and it actually paired OK with pizza...can't see drinking it any other time though.


If memory serves me, and it rarely does, I think the one I drank had some kind of prospector / cowboy / bandito looking cartoon charactor on the label.

But seeing that pic reminds of the experience though. However, if that beer was around at pizza time, I'd willing to give it a shot. I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Miller Chill.....

Went to a BBQ last nite and that's what my bro was drinking so I figured I'd give it a shot.... truly nasty stuff.


----------



## tiptone

:tpd:

That stuff is horrible and should not be allowed to be called beer (like the rest of what Miller produces. ).


----------



## dayplanner

Jbailey said:


> Enough said
> http://imageshack.us
> 
> All I had was one sip and thats all I needed


That's one classy looking beer right there 

Worst ever? I dunno, miller chill is pretty bad.


----------



## MCSmarties

Miller Olde English 800 3.2 (might as well lap up sewer contents)

Michelob Ultra u

Iron City

As far as quality belgian ales go, Bornem doesn't do anything for me.
I don't think it would deserve to be called a BAD beer, but I sure don't like the taste!

The ultimate dissappointment must have been a Trappist #8 I got in a bar. No, seriously!
I understood why once I took a closer look at the bottle: that beer had a best-before-date that had expired EIGHT YEARS EARLIER!
u


----------



## smokeyscotch

I hope I don't get bashed for this, but Pilsner Urquell and Brooklyn Lager were my two worst experiences. The Urquell was just too sour and flat. where as the Brooklyn was all malt no hops. Just no balance at all.


----------



## pnoon

smokeyscotch said:


> I hope I don't get bashed for this, but Pilsner Urquell and Brooklyn Lager were my two worst experiences. The Urquell was just too sour and flat. where as the Brooklyn was all malt no hops. Just no balance at all.


That sounds like a bad bottle/keg.

Pilsner Urquell is an outstanding beer acknowledged by many as one of the finest in the world. One of my favorites. I can't guarantee you will like it but I would give it another shot.
:2


----------



## ky toker

Red White and Blue

Trust me, there are a number of things you'll feel drinking this and patriotism is not one of them.


----------



## pnoon

ky toker said:


> Red White and Blue
> 
> Trust me, there are a number of things you'll feel drinking this and patriotism is not one of them.


:r :r :r


----------



## icehog3

ky toker said:


> Red White and Blue
> 
> Trust me, there are a number of things you'll feel drinking this and patriotism is not one of them.


Ah, Ken, were you a beer can collector at some point?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

My tastes for beer are always changing, but I never ever have been able to stomach Fosters.


----------



## dayplanner

ky toker said:


> Red White and Blue
> 
> Trust me, there are a number of things you'll feel drinking this and patriotism is not one of them.


:r There's a bunch of stinkers posted there. Blatz? lol


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> :r There's a bunch of stinkers posted there. Blatz? lol


Blatz beats Goetz Near Beer! :r


----------



## borndead1

carbonbased_al said:


> :r There's a bunch of stinkers posted there. Blatz? lol


"BLATZ" is the sound your ass makes the day after drinking it!


----------



## ky toker

icehog3 said:


> Ah, Ken, were you a beer can collector at some point?


Oh no, no at all. Well, actually I have been collecting around 100 bottles from different brews for a future project. But that photo isn't mine, just the only one I could find of that beer.

Back in HS a buddy and I would pickup RW&B and Tops at a store that would serve us and that stuff made Sterling look like a premium. u


----------



## Kidrock387

I like regular Blue Moon alot. but there new spring ale u


----------



## hatred

i have a hell of a hard time with rauchbier (german smoke beer). perhaps it's an acquired taste... perhaps...

the list of bad beer goes on and on and on... 100% of macrobrews and 95% of microbrews (rogue, brooklyn, flying dog come to mind)

gimme a dunkelweiss, schwarzbier or bock... you can keep the pomegranate/rhubarb/oak/kelp infused neo-pilsner/ipa/lager/ale for yourself


----------



## dayplanner

hatred said:


> i have a hell of a hard time with rauchbier (german smoke beer). perhaps it's an acquired taste... perhaps...
> 
> the list of bad beer goes on and on and on... 100% of macrobrews and 95% of microbrews (rogue, brooklyn, flying dog come to mind)
> 
> gimme a dunkelweiss, schwarzbier or bock... you can keep the pomegranate/rhubarb/oak/kelp infused neo-pilsner/ipa/lager/ale for yourself


Your screen name is appropriate 

Rogue, brooklyn brewery, and flying dog make some awesome micros!


----------



## drjammer

I would have to say Old Nick from Englandu
just plain nasty!


----------



## tnip23

all american light style lagers are crap imho, budweiser being the worst of the bunch. beer was meant to be made with barley malt traditionally, bud is mostly rice with a little barley thrown in so they can call it a beer. i'll drink a miller lite occasionally as it has the least and thereby least offensive taste of any of that style of beer.


----------



## JacksonCognac

I gotta agree with the guy's who are saying Fosters... I'm sure there is worse, I just can't remember.


----------



## LAMF

crest 10%
had a newcastle out of town, liked it and bought a 6 pack back at home, they must have been 2 years old or skunked or something because they were terrible.


----------



## Tredegar

When I was in the army we had a unit party. One of the cheapskate sergeants bought a bunch of Pearl beer. Blech....


----------



## chippewastud79

Molson "XXX", quite possibly the most disgusting beer on earth.


----------



## SilvrBck

Budweiser Chelada u This hideous, insipid concoction is the work of satan himself.

I went to a party and they had Miller Lite, Heineken, and Corona. I volunteered to drive. 

SB


----------



## fl0at

I never liked Moosehead...


----------



## RHNewfie

Jockey Club.. hands down...


----------



## Poriggity

I drink keystone light as an every day beer, so I think I am not at liberty to tell you what I find nasty, but guinness tasted flat and just plain nasty to me.
Scott


----------



## aliefj96

SilvrBck said:


> Budweiser Chelada u This hideous, insipid concoction is the work of satan himself.
> 
> I went to a party and they had Miller Lite, Heineken, and Corona. I volunteered to drive.
> 
> SB


I bought a four pack of this last night. Horrible. I enjoy making Michelada's from my own recipe. This was more like a carbonated V8. Too thick. I poured out half a can. The other three I'm going to keep as a cruel joke for a yet to be determined guest.

Still, not as bad as that Sam Adams Triple Bock.


----------



## chippewastud79

Poriggity said:


> I drink keystone light as an every day beer, so I think I am not at liberty to tell you what I find nasty, but guinness tasted flat and just plain nasty to me.
> Scott


Love me some 'Stones:al:tu


----------



## Hank

There is nothing better then a good beer!
No matter what you consider a good beer too be.

I like everything from Milwaukee's best too the bottle 
of Southern Tier (Phin &Matt's Extraordinary ale)
that i am having right now. The only beer i dont like
that i can think of right now is Sam Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## jkorp

borndead1 said:


> "BLATZ" is the sound your ass makes the day after drinking it!


:r:r:r

my ceegar almost fell out of me mouth.


----------



## icehog3

Poriggity said:


> I drink keystone light as an every day beer, so I think I am not at liberty to tell you what I find nasty, but guinness tasted flat and just plain nasty to me.
> Scott


Now _that_ is the palate of a billy goat, Scott!


----------



## smokeyscotch

That is very possible, considering where I bought it. The demand around here is more Old Milwaukee oriented. Not that anything is wrong with OM. Just stating the lack of demand for Pilsner Urquell.



pnoon said:


> That sounds like a bad bottle/keg.
> 
> Pilsner Urquell is an outstanding beer acknowledged by many as one of the finest in the world. One of my favorites. I can't guarantee you will like it but I would give it another shot.
> :2


----------



## BigVito

I'm not a fan of Pilsner Urquell I guess:hn


----------



## smokeyscotch

EvanS said:


> None of you remember the Generic Beer beer from the 70's?
> 
> I really can't see how this thread has any additional purpose


They had them in the 80's too. Kroger for $1.99 a six. Thanks for reminding me that when my dad gave me a sip of his, I then thought I would never develop a taste for beer.


----------



## BigVito

smokeyscotch said:


> They had them in the 80's too. Kroger for $1.99 a six. Thanks for reminding me that when my dad gave me a sip of his, I then thought I would never develop a taste for beer.


reminds me when my dad gave me some Copenhagen had it in my mouth a few seconds and spit it out, while he laughed. I never touched it again.


----------



## goatfarmer

Here's a couple on the top of my list, preceded by any lite beer.

Hey what ever happened to San Miguel?

http://www.thebeerstore.ca/Beers/branddetails.asp?id=2030 http://www.thebeerstore.ca/Beers/branddetails.asp?id=3857


----------



## dayplanner

goatfarmer said:


> Here's a couple on the top of my list, preceded by any lite beer.
> 
> Hey what ever happened to San Miguel?
> 
> http://www.thebeerstore.ca/Beers/branddetails.asp?id=2030 http://www.thebeerstore.ca/Beers/branddetails.asp?id=3857


I can't believe you hatin' on Pabst :r


----------



## tobii3

Only YANKEES call it "Pabst"

Us Southern Boys call it what it is - "PBR"

sheesh......:cb


----------



## qwerty1500

Not surprised to see the 1970's generic "Beer" on the list ... that stuff was nasty.

Only one other beer has rivaled its "quality" ... 

I had a horse when I was young and my Dad would often "loan" me out to a farmer to help him bale hay ... in return, I assume, for a cheap price on hay for my horse. When I was about 13, we had spent an entire day going back and forth between his hay field and the hay loft of his barn. Hot dirty work. After we finished and I was waiting for Dad to pick me up ... the farmer offered me my very first beer in my life ... I'll never forget it ... a Stag. Hands down, it was the best beer I have ever had.

Many years and beers later, I found a six-pack of 1980's vintage Stag and decided to give it another try for old times sake .... bad decision ... it ruined a great memory.


----------



## icehog3

goatfarmer said:


> Here's a couple on the top of my list, preceded by any lite beer.
> 
> Hey what ever happened to San Miguel?
> 
> http://www.thebeerstore.ca/Beers/branddetails.asp?id=2030 http://www.thebeerstore.ca/Beers/branddetails.asp?id=3857





carbonbased_al said:


> I can't believe you hatin' on Pabst :r


I can't believe you hatin' on Mickeys :r


----------



## duhman

And then there was Hamm's, which we called bear piss because of the commercials.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamm's_Brewery


----------



## goatfarmer

PBR, brewed by Miller Brewing Co., JMHO, one step removed from mule whiz. Oh, wait, don't they make a beer with a lemon, and little salt for seasoning, wow, can't wait to pound couple of those down. :r


----------



## aracos

Sweetwater Blueberry...


----------



## duhman

aracos said:


> Sweetwater Blueberry...


That's beer?
I thought Moose Drool was a weird name.


----------



## rborrell

I bought some crap called Falstaff back in the late '70s. The guys went across the border for a weekend and we bought some cheap beer. They came in these squatty little bottles. It was awful.


----------



## JaKaAch

boonedoggle said:


> Miller Lite is fine!


My buddy Jimmey said it best.!


----------



## kansashat

There was one called "Goat's Breath"........might have been an ale. It was aptly named.

Olympia is pretty nasty.


----------



## Bubba -NJ

Worst Micro I ever tasted was Red Bell Brewing - Black Cherry Stout at the First Union Center in Philly , tasted like cherry Nyquil - Bleckth . And one regular around here that I can't stand the taste of is Rolling Rock , there is a number "33" on the bottle and rumor has it that is how many horses pissed in the bottle . Awful stuff . I remember when I was a kid I once snuck a sip of my Dads beer , it was a Peals Draft in a can , never did it again after that .


----------



## kvaughan

icehog3 said:


> I can't believe you hatin' on Mickeys :r


$1.99 here for 40 oz. how can ya! 

Worst beer I've ever had would have to be Tommyknocker Pick Axe with a close second being Fosters

I usually stick with Budweiser...


----------



## hornitosmonster

Sort list

Coors light
Sam Adams Triple Bock (or any beer like it)


I like Micro brews but will admit that they are hit or miss....


----------



## icehog3

I had a "Total Disorder Porter" at the Ram Brewery last night that was pretty nasty!


----------



## duckhunter

has to be the beast from college days, old mil best light, cheap and dangerous.


----------



## psu08

duckhunter said:


> has to be the beast from college days, old mil best light, cheap and dangerous.


Beast Ice is definitely up there for me, but you kinda get used to it when Beast and Natty make up 90% of the beer you drink for 4 years. I'd have to say the absolute worst I've had is Icehouse. I was drunk and still didn't like it.


----------



## Poriggity

icehog3 said:


> Now _that_ is the palate of a billy goat, Scott!


Maybe I'm smoking too many cigars? 

As far as that Cave Creek Chili beer goes, My father in law bought me a 6 pack because I thought it looked interesting. I actually enjoyed it. The only problem I had with it was I had to have something to drink with it to cool off my mouth :r And, the longer it sits, the hotter it gets, thanks to the chili in the bottom.
Scott


----------



## rottenzombie

Worst I've had was an import from the USSR called Ruskie...uuuuuu:r


----------



## ML1980

In Germany I drank this charbroiled beer and it was like drinking brunt wood are something. And it stayed with you for a long time evertime you would burp. Just freakin nasty :BS


----------



## dayplanner

Sam Adams Cranberry Lambic. It's just so bad, I might have even mentioned it in this thread already, but I really need to repeat myself. Even just the few sips I tried made me want to violently hurl all over the place, it's so foul.


----------



## Commander Quan

carbonbased_al said:


> Sam Adams Cranberry Lambic. It's just so bad, I might have even mentioned it in this thread already, but I really need to repeat myself. Even just the few sips I tried made me want to violently hurl all over the place, it's so foul.


+1 A horrible interpretation of an already foul beer style IMHO


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> Sam Adams *Cranberry Lambic*. It's just so bad, I might have even mentioned it in this thread already, but I really need to repeat myself. Even just the few sips I tried made me want to violently hurl all over the place, it's so foul.


But it _sounds_ so good, Joe.  :r


----------



## parshooter

Strohs :hn


----------



## icehog3

Cotton said:


> Strohs :hn


Stroh's wasn't a bad beer until being acquired by Pabst in 2000.


----------



## dantzig

Steel Reserve u


----------



## dantzig

LAMF said:


> crest 10%
> had a newcastle out of town, liked it and bought a 6 pack back at home, they must have been 2 years old or skunked or something because they were terrible.


Newcastle gets skunky very quickly since it comes in clear bottles and usually gets exposed to the sunlight. It's so much better on tap. If you must buy it in bottles, get a 12 pack since the packaging protects the beer from the light.


----------



## JordanWexler

Well, I got pranked one time with a 'bitter beer tab.'
Makes water look like beer, but it tastes like straight up funk.
Super super gross...


----------



## duhman

icehog3 said:


> Stroh's wasn't a bad beer until being acquired by Pabst in 2000.


I haven't liked Stroh's since the late 80's. Back then I liked it too much, too many times.


----------



## Prefy

Nothing like running a combine all day in 30C weather and getting handed a nice warm Molson OV u Affectionately referred to as old vag___:r


----------



## icehog3

duhman said:


> I haven't liked Stroh's since the late 80's. Back then I liked it too much, too many times.


I remember buying the case of Stroh's "Pounders" back in the late 80's. 16 ounces of sheer Detroit goodness at a budget price. Brought one to my buddies house for the NFC Championship game one year, he drank 2 and I drank 18...and he had the hangover. :r


----------



## JRedner

You haven't truly had a bad beer, until you have had the worst Haiti has to offer:

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/prestige-lager/37328/


----------



## PadronMe

Mindflux said:


> Blackened Voodoo. Hands down. I've said it before and I'll say it again.


:tpd:. Had it one time in college. I think the cool skull and crossbones was not just clever marketing but also meant it contained rotting flesh. Absolutely horrible.

2. Lowenbrau, however you spell it, it sucks.

3. PBR, although by number 5 they were getting good.


----------



## BamBam

I'm not a fan of Sam Adams Boston Lager


----------



## dayplanner

BamBam said:


> I'm not a fan of Sam Adams Boston Lager


You think it's worse than Pabst or near beer? 

Here's one I haven't seen mentioned, Genny Cream Ale :BS


----------



## mels95yj

carbonbased_al said:


> Sam Adams Cranberry Lambic. It's just so bad, I might have even mentioned it in this thread already, but I really need to repeat myself. Even just the few sips I tried made me want to violently hurl all over the place, it's so foul.


You can't say it enough! If we can stop just one person from putting that vile liquid into their mouths, we've done our job. :tu

Mel


----------



## stevefrench

BamBam said:


> I'm not a fan of Sam Adams Boston Lager


:tpd: Thank you!


----------



## kvaughan

Why so much hate for PBR?


----------



## icehog3

kvaughan said:


> Why so much hate for PBR?


It blows?  :r


----------



## Ivory Tower

carbonbased_al said:


> Here's one I haven't seen mentioned, Genny Cream Ale :BS


That's because it's a German p*rn* movie. :bn


----------



## kvaughan

icehog3 said:


> It blows?  :r


Come on. $10 for 30 deliciously frosty oat sodas. Unbeatable.


----------



## goatfarmer

Must be quite a set back for JA, there was a recent recall, 07/08, apparently it's not the water rather there is glass in certain bottles and it's not the beer. Must be a masochist, have an urge for some time to try it. :bn

http://www.samueladams.com/cidefault.htm


----------



## M1903A1

JRedner said:


> You haven't truly had a bad beer, until you have had the worst Haiti has to offer:
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/prestige-lager/37328/


I read the reviews...damn, those were cold!!!!!

"Aroma of wet paperboard" :r :r


----------



## M1903A1

kvaughan said:


> Why so much hate for PBR?


Put it this way...years ago I used to go down to Florida to visit a friend who was a confirmed beerophile. He drank Busch, which as we all know is simply Bud that didn't pass quality control. u

PBR was the ONLY beer I've ever had that was actually worse than Busch!!! u u u


----------



## punosion

Another vote here for Sam Adams Triple Bock.

In short: Absolutely. Horrible.

It tasted like...well, fill your mouth full of Raisinets, chew them up until the chocolate and raisins are a fine paste, then multiply the flavor x100. That's the best way I can describe it. The beer also has legs on the glass like Robitussin...it's the only beer that's actually managed to tickle my gag reflex.

Some say it's an entirely different beer...you have to sip it, more like a cordial. I don't care...they can keep it! A horrible experience all-around, an absolutely awful waste of time and money. Not even something like smoke beer where you try it and you say "wow, OK, that's _really_ not for me but whatever...the experience was fun." No, it's just like "holyOMFGthisisawful."

You have been warned. u


----------



## icehog3

kvaughan said:


> Why so much hate for PBR?





icehog3 said:


> It blows?  :r





kvaughan said:


> Come on. $10 for 30 deliciously frosty oat sodas. Unbeatable.


If it is all about price, good deal. I can get cat urine for free. 

Me, I will spend the extra few bucks for something that tastes good.


----------



## newcigarz

icehog3 said:


> I can get cat urine for free.


Care to Share? :r


----------



## mike32312

I had something new called Booty Beer. http://www.tallahassee.com/legacy/special/blogs/2006/11/closer-look-at-bootie-beer.html
Me and a friend went into a Circle K and they had it for 25 cent a can. We both laughed and said what the hell for a quarter we gotta try it. :r Now I know why they called it Booty Beer. Cause it taste like it came out of someones azz. :r :r


----------



## PadronMe

Nobody has mentioned..... 

Southpaw or Red Dog.u


----------



## vstrommark

Was in Fiji for 10 days recently. About the worst beer I've ever had and certainly the worst of the last 20 years is Fiji Gold. There is a reason that people rate it so low:

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/fiji-gold/7276/7208/

Surprisingly, Fiji Bitter is a quite tasty beer even though it gets a similarly bad rating. I'd rate it much higher, like 3.5 or so. I'm from microbrew land (Oregon) and think that this bitter would do well here.

http://www.ratebeer.com/Ratings/Beer/Beer-Ratings.asp?BeerID=13561


----------



## jph712

RobinCoppell said:


> Other than bud light or malt liquor of course. For me it was old speckeled hen. That stuff was horrible, tasted like creamy (and I mean creamy) water. No hint of hops or malt.


I'm surprised at your experience with OSH. Because I like the stuff and it is a beer with a light bitter/hoppy finish.

Now saying that it is a cleat bottle beer which if left exposed to light for a good length of time will alter the taste of the beer, to the point of skunking the beer.

Worst - Homebrew, had a banana-ish flavor so the homebrewer added more banana flavoring. 2 things wrong with this 1. beer should never taste like bananas, a sign something is amiss with the brewing process. 2. I HATE bananas and he didn't warn me of the flavoring.


----------



## icehog3

newcigarz said:


> Care to Share? :r


You want I should send you the cat, or just the pizz, Tony?  :r


----------



## dayplanner

icehog3 said:


> You want I should send you the cat, or just the pizz, Tony?  :r


"Look boss! the piz! the piz!"


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> "Look boss! the piz! the piz!"


"Watch what happens, my little friend, when I pour the pizz on this fine Corinthian leather....".


----------



## mtg972

RobinCoppell said:


> Other than bud light or malt liquor of course. For me it was old speckeled hen. That stuff was horrible, tasted like creamy (and I mean creamy) water. No hint of hops or malt.


I agree, Old Speckled Hen is horrid. Franziskaner Weissbeer tastes like you're drinking a loaf of bread. Another vile concoction was called New York Gold. The can actually said "FORMULATED in New York". u


----------



## JMAC

I love Old Speckled Hen, and I can drink PBR.

The worst beer I've had was Tsingtao - that definitely had a cat urine note on the palate.


----------



## vstrommark

Had my worst beer ever last week in Fiji. Fiji Gold makes cat urine taste like champagne. However, Fiji Bitter is one good beer. :tu


----------



## pnoon

vstrommark said:


> Had my worst beer ever last week in Fiji. Fiji Gold makes cat urine taste like champagne. However, Fiji Bitter is one good beer. :tu


Remind me never to drink champagne with you.


----------



## okierock

Paid $1.99 for a 12 pack of this stuff back in the day. There were 4 of us all around 16 years old and none of us would drink it. I grew up with this crew and we would drink anything.... not Top Hat Beer.

Thats bad foo there.


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> Remind me never to drink champagne with you.


Yo, Pnoon! Don't drink champagne with me, okay? :tu


----------



## pnoon

vstrommark said:


> Yo, Pnoon! Don't drink champagne with me, okay? :tu


Thanks for the reminder. It's worth $1.
Call it even.


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> Thanks for the reminder. It's worth $1.
> Call it even.


Oh no! I've been saving a special dollar for you :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

Poriggity said:


> I drink keystone light as an every day beer, so I think I am not at liberty to tell you what I find nasty, but guinness tasted flat and just plain nasty to me.
> Scott


Same here, but I drink Michelob Ultra and Coors Light (what other's have called horse p!$$ here). To each his own I reckon. Don't everyone kill me at once for showing negativity towards guiness:mn.


----------



## shilala

Back in the day there was a nastiness called Molson Golden Brador Creme Ale.
I loved beer. This was not beer. It was thick like molasses and tasted like an old dirty barrel.
The second worse was "BEER". Some doink got all excited because they'd just invented generic stuff and he thought he could have some success selling drainage water in a white can with "BEER" on it.
Awful. Simply awful.


----------



## tchariya

I had this stuff from Wisconsin or Michigan or something all Anchor Steam.


----------



## pnoon

tchariya said:


> I had this stuff from Wisconsin or Michigan or something all Anchor Steam.


Close. 
Anchor Steam is made in San Francisco.


----------



## zamco17

Victory Golden Monkey, The only beer i have ever poured out


----------



## icehog3

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Same here, but I drink Michelob Ultra and Coors Light (what other's have called horse p!$$ here). To each his own I reckon. Don't everyone kill me at once for showing negativity towards guiness:mn.


Why would you drink Guinness when you can drink the King of Beers, Coors Light?  :r


----------



## ambientboy

RobinCoppell said:


> Other than bud light or malt liquor of course. For me it was old speckeled hen. That stuff was horrible, tasted like creamy (and I mean creamy) water. No hint of hops or malt.


So I was drifting through the boards, and saw the title of this post. The first flavor that flashed through my mouth before I had time to stifle it was Old Speckled Hen!!

Then I open it up and find a kindred disgust for a beer that should never, EVER be marketed.


----------



## tnip23

zamco17 said:


> Victory Golden Monkey, The only beer i have ever poured out


no love for the monkey? or don't you like the belgian tripel style? it's not my favorite of the style or from victory, but i wouldn't pour one out. i mean it is beer. i hate bud, but i still could choke one down, at least with the monkey you get 9% worth of a buzz.


----------



## Sanitariumite

Discovered a new one last weekend. It's by the Kona brewery, and their Firerock Pale is quite good, so I definitely expected to enjoy their Wailua Wheat Ale. WRONG... I didn't notice the fine print on the tap handle, but this is a passion fruit flavored beer. I didn't last more than 2 sips, and that's a personal record...

http://www.konabrewingco.com/beers/wailua


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

icehog3 said:


> Why would you drink Guinness when you can drink the King of Beers, Coors Light?  :r


Thought BUD was the King of Beers. Coors is the Crown Prince of Beers. Guiness is the Alcoholic Irishman of Beers. And I am the King of England!!!!!:hn


----------



## skyhigh340

Miller lite!!:BS


----------



## dayplanner

tchariya said:


> I had this stuff from Wisconsin or Michigan or something all Anchor Steam.


Bah, Anchor Steam is awesome. And, as Peter said, it's from San Francisco, as it says in big bold letters on the label :r


----------



## tallypig

It would have to be a tie between Carlsberg Black Label and Schaeffer's. God, those were vile, but we bought it by the case (it was cheap) during the period my old man referred to as my "alleged academic activity."


----------



## awsmith4

Natural Ice


----------



## andrewsutherland2002

awsmith4 said:


> Natural Ice


That's bad, but it gets you smashed quicker than a lot of other beers! If that is your reason for drinking.


----------



## awsmith4

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> That's bad, but it gets you smashed quicker than a lot of other beers! If that is your reason for drinking.


Problem is I couldn't get through one let alone enough to get my fat a$$ drunk:al


----------



## icehog3

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Thought BUD was the King of Beers. Coors is the Crown Prince of Beers. Guiness is the Alcoholic Irishman of Beers. And I am the King of England!!!!!:hn


Trumped, by the Admiral of Douchebagistan.


----------



## BigFrankMD

Milwaukee Best Light.........Worst beer ever.


----------



## leafandale

tallypig said:


> It would have to be a tie between Carlsberg Black Label and Schaeffer's. God, those were vile, but we bought it by the case (it was cheap) during the period my old man referred to as my "alleged academic activity."


I think Black Label was a "Carling" product. I may have been sh__tfaced for 4 years, but that much I remember. Did you have access to Goebel's (sp), Altas, Hamm's or Blatz?? Then there was " Beer." White can with black letters. Anyone here old enough to remember the generic food craze?

I am a home brew beer judge, and the WORST beer I ever had was while judging a competition. Someone entered a Ramp Beer. If you live in the Southeast, you may be familiar with Ramps. If not, Google them. Holy crap, I just about puked.


----------



## lpsto99

Hands down: Sam Adams Cranberry Limbic.
I have never put a beer down the sink until this one came along in a sampler pack. It literally made me want to u


----------



## Al_Samson

milwaukees best light is nasty


----------



## Mullet

The Blue Moon that many folks seem to enjoy is actually the worst beer i've ever had. I cannot stand it. Also, NewCastle is WAY too sweet for my palate. I want to like it really badly, but it's just NOT good to me. I prefer hoppy, bitter beers as opposed to the sweet, summery, malty beers.


----------



## jamesb3

St Paulie's Girl, or something like that. My grandpa said it best when he said "It taste like skunk piss smells!" Boy was he right!


----------



## spaceboytom

Without a doubt... Miller Clear Beer. Bud Light comes in second.


----------



## zamco17

A very very bad bottle of golden monkey. BLUH!


----------



## superpelic

Heineken, sorry can't understand why it is so popular international.


----------



## massphatness

Guiness Stout

(sorry all you stout lovers ...)


----------



## pnoon

massphatness said:


> Guiness Stout
> 
> (sorry all you stout lovers ...)


Sacrilege !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteLightning

Molson XXX

uuu


----------



## WhiteLightning

massphatness said:


> Guiness Stout
> 
> (sorry all you stout lovers ...)


The Stout does a certain bitterness to it. I can't have more than 1. I do love my guiness, though


----------



## mspringfield

Man. Does no one here remember the worst of the worst? Billy Beer!!!

http://www.the-forum.com/advert/billy.htm


----------



## volfan

World's Fair Beer circa 1982 (knoxville, tn)
Mash 4077th Beer in the camo can


----------



## mspringfield

volfan said:


> World's Fair Beer circa 1982 (knoxville, tn)
> Mash 4077th Beer in the camo can


Dang. I was there in 82. I don't remember that one..


----------



## Scimmia

Not counting the American style lagers, I would have to say the Sam Adams Cranberry Lambic was the worst I've had. Totally undrinkable.


----------



## croatan

Scimmia said:


> Sam Adams Cranberry Lambic


Ditto. Definitely the worst beer I've ever tasted. I took one sip and poured out the rest of the bottle.


----------



## yayson

croatan said:


> Ditto. Definitely the worst beer I've ever tasted. I took one sip and poured out the rest of the bottle.


Worse than Natural Light? 

me: Natural Light, but I don't get out much


----------



## croatan

yayson said:


> Worse than Natural Light?
> 
> me: Natural Light, but I don't get out much


Waaay worse. Natural Light is kind of like drinking water (another liquid I don't really care for). At least it's potable.


----------



## dayplanner

yayson said:


> Worse than Natural Light?
> 
> me: Natural Light, but I don't get out much


Yes. Far worse.


----------



## yayson

I clearly need to get out more, the world has so much more to offer

thanks fellas


----------



## tnip23

croatan said:


> Waaay worse. Natural Light is kind of like drinking water (another liquid I don't really care for). At least it's potable.


i think you are being a little hard on the s.a. cranberry lambic, i haven't had it , but any micro or homebrew tastes better than an american style pale lager, i.e. bud , coor's light, natural, et al.


----------



## blugill

All beer is bad to me....Long Live Scotch!!!!


----------



## icehog3

blugill said:


> All beer is bad to me....Long Live Scotch!!!!


And all scotch is bad to me....Long Live Beer!


----------



## TideRoll

Pearl Beer pretty much made me want to yak. Svillekid seems to like the SA Cranberry Lambic, but I hate it. On the flip side, I have used it with some effect as part of a chicken baste.

It isn't the worst beer I've ever had, but I really do not care for Guinness Extra Stout that is not from an actual tap. That gizmo in a can is a cruel joke, IMO. The real stuff, however, is just fine with me.


----------



## z3ro

Steel Reserve

It tastes like some blew CAO Mx2 smoke into keystone


----------



## bigliver

Any of the non-alcoholic $#!+ we get over here. In other words, not having beer.


----------

